# Easy OLLs



## rubikmaster (Nov 2, 2013)

If anybody is currently switching from 2-look to 1-look OLL this might help. Today I posted a sequel to the first video, it's in the next post. Next Thursday I'm posting the third part "Even More Easy OLL Cases" so look forward to that. This 3-part video serious will teach you 23 algorithms. So when you count in the 7 2-look OLL algorithms you already know that's a total of 30 OLL Algorithms. After that you can learn 3 new OLLs per day and in a little more than a week you'll be done. Pretty sweet right.  When you need to learn the rest of the algorithms check out Ottozing's Full-OLL 4-part tutorial and find the algorithms you don't know yet. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9idezeQ50Ec If this If this your first time seeing our channel, we are an awesome super cool collab channel. Go to our channel and check out the about page or watch the channel trailer (the video that starts playing when you visit the channel) and you'll know what we're all about. You can also go to our website https://www.cubingworld.com and go to the "About" page to read about the full history of Cubing World. Subscribe if you want. Also, we hold contests at the end of each Season (about every 3 months). Anyway, enjoy the videos guys.


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## mark49152 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice video, thanks. You say several times though how hard the last 4 are to remember, but they are a whole lot easier if you just recognise they are fat Sunes!


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 2, 2013)

cool


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nice video, thanks. You say several times though how hard the last 4 are to remember, but they are a whole lot easier if you just recognise they are fat Sunes!



OMG, I completely forgot about that. That's how I learned the algorithms but by now I have already forgotten how I learned them. Thank you so much, I'll add an annotation in the video.


----------

